# Help in ruling out counterfeit.



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

What photos of my mid '90s Road Classic would reveal it to be the real deal or not? 

Whatever the case, it's the best handling, smoothest ride I've ever thrown a leg over. So if it's genuine, I'll repaint and badge as a Ritchey. If not, a nice paint job to re-hang my '95 Record on.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Some photos would help, and a reason why you are worried about the ID of the bike.

Looking on the internet, it appears as if the Steel Ritchey bikes are fillet brazed, with a fairly distinctive seat tube lug.










Anyway, try some photos of any lugs you see, the bottom of the bottom bracket, dropouts, and anything else that appears distinctive. And, also a picture of the complete bike.

If it rides nice, I wouldn't worry about it too much, just ride and enjoy it.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll take a pic from that angle for sure. Others?

The reason I'm curious is Tom said that he has seen fakes and can spot them, but I never gave it a thought until I saw a pdf of the 1995 catalog and my color (black) was not offered. Nothing close.

Edit: The rear dropouts read Ritchey and the front read Shimano. I mention that only if it means anything since I don't think I can focus well enough to clearly see those.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Phone pics. Can break out SLR if need be.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

One more


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is the 92 catalog.
https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1992/ritchey1992_01.jpg
https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1992/ritchey1992_04.jpg

It seems to indicate that the "Classic" was made in very low numbers (50 per year). The Logic is apparently mostly tig welded, and the Classic Fillet brazed. 

Your photos are pretty low res, but the bike seems to have the details that one would expect, without anything disturbing. So, it is probably "genuine". And, since it is not tig welded, it is not a rebadged Logic.

Is it actually engraved Ritchey, or T-R anywhere? Perhaps on the dropouts? Although, I think some of the photos I'm seeing are from recent bikes.

According to the notes, they generally came in a choice of colors. I don't see anything confirming, but I assume black was one of the colors.

I wouldn't be too hasty to repaint it.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> ...It seems to indicate that the "Classic" was made in very low numbers (50 per year). The Logic is apparently mostly tig welded, and the Classic Fillet brazed.
> 
> Your photos are pretty low res, but the bike seems to have the details that one would expect, without anything disturbing. So, it is probably "genuine". And, since it is not tig welded, it is not a rebadged Logic.
> 
> Is it actually engraved Ritchey, or T-R anywhere? Perhaps on the dropouts? Although, I think some of the photos I'm seeing are from recent bikes.


I tried to use the wife's Nikon and of course, it's not working. I bought the frame and fork from Excel Sports out of Boulder in 1995. It's the '95 catalog that shows no black option. 

Also, on the bottom of the BB shell, the serial number starts with a 24 on the right side of the cable guide, then 86 on the left. So from that I infer that at least 2,486 were made and pray to god that the cable guide doesn't obscure six figures. The only other thing that I'm unsure of it's relevance is that the stickers are pasted over the clear coat.

As mentioned above, the rear dropout reads a stylized "Ritchey" in a semi-circle and the front dropouts read "Shimano".

The reason for repainting is too many black bikes. My Surly fat-bike is black also.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I think Ritchey is still around, although they could certainly have changed employees in the last 20 to 40 years or so. But they should be able to confirm color choices. 

And with the serial number, they would be able to confirm the year of manufacture, and perhaps even the original options on the bike. 

Serial numbers often encode information beyond the absolute number of an object produced such as month, day, year, model options, etc. 

As far as decals, I thought it looked like other Ritchey bikes (internet photos) had decals whereas my Colnago seems to have used stencils and paint for the logos. 

If the "Classic" was the flagship model, it is quite possible they were pre-ordered and built to customer specs. Most of the bikes sold by our local builder, Bike Friday, are special order, and potentially one could have any color desired. I think Bike Friday also encourages their employees to ride their bikes, and I occasionally see bikes on Craigslist that are marked as custom (former) employee built bikes which would leave a lot of options open.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for your time and thoughts. After I posted last, the thought occurred to me that the cable guide could also be hiding a slash (/) which would be the best case. 24/86.

Like you said, there may be someone who is all about Ritchey history that can shed more light.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Ritchey replied that it looked like the real deal as did oldmountainbikesdotcom, who collects a lot of info on old Ritcheys. By the serial number it is a '92-'96 Road Classic (I bought it new in '95 or early '96) and the quality of the fillet brazing give it away.

The ride! OMG, the ride! From that alone I shouldn't have questioned.


----------

